# Multiple Chemical Sensitivity



## Roark (Mar 6, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_c ... ensitivity

does anyone else experience this?? Any clue how this might be related to dp?


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

No way!

Although my DP is nearly better my hobby is my car and I do a lot of painting and use other solvents, I painted for years in my garage without a mask and its fcuked up one of my tonsils, I also had pains connecting the ear on that side with the tonsil, kidney pains, my hair stank of paint for weeks after spraying, sore throat, I also think that the paint used to build up around the edge of my contact lenses too because it sometimes felt like there was something around the circumference of them and I also had pains in my neck, head, nervous issues, depression.

Last year I took Ecstasy and also used about 2 spray cans of thick hammerite in my garage about 6 weeks later one weekend, on the Monday I had a complete breakdown and full blown DP.

During my DP I used paint and it made me bad again that night for about 3 days.

It mentions that SSRIs help dramatically alleviate one man's problem. As it has with mine!

I always paint outside now when it is sunny and when there is no wind and I always use a PROPER spray painting mask - looks funny but you can't smell any paint at all.

I did tell my counselor, doctor and health advisor that I think that this contributed but they just laughed at me. I think that too many stress factors and toxins had built up in the body over this time.

- Jimmy


----------



## i_gami (Feb 13, 2008)

I have it sporadically - I will have a cigarette and it feels like I'm being heavily poisoned.


----------

